# Where do you buy your fish?



## Slade (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't have any nearby LFS, so when I started, I got 
tiger barbs/ tetras/Cory cats at local petsmart/petco.
I found a local breeder to get some Yellow Lab & Snow White cichlids.
I went to an auction and got some Red Zebras.
I've sold some cichlids that I've bred on craigslist.

So, I'm wondering where do you all usually buy your fish?
- for sale section on forums
- aquabid
- craigslist
- Online retailers
- big box stores
- local mom & pop pet store
- other?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've bought almost every fish I have owned in the last 15 years from 2 different LFS(privately owned).I would call them mom and pop,but mom divorced pop at both so just pop!
I have actually bought a few fish from petsmart but they were "rare" or just a super good deal(roseline sharks on sale for$ 4.99!
I am lucky that if you count Petco& petsmart I have like 14 different choices within 30 miles one way.
I have never in my life ordered fish to be delivered through the mail(or whoever).I consider myself spoiled and really can't imagine not seeing in person what I was buying or the conditions they were kept in.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i have to buy all my fish and supplies from 1 of 3 places petco petsmart or walmart.i buy my fish at all three but i buy fish at walmart the least like maybe 12 or less a year but the other places get well for petco about 48 or less petsmart 30 or less.but i do all my shopping at petco really but i always go to walmart for supploes. since my mom wont bother to go out theree for supplies.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The last few years I have been getting all my fish from personal breeders and through club auctions.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

I tend to wait for a fish show, you can pick up fish that are not avaible at LFS and you can get more for your buck.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

In our city are garden centers with animal department. Hornbach, Klee, Dehner. These animal markets Bangel, Freßnapf.
There is a very large offer. But the disadvantage. All contracts. Take nothing from private.
Then we have a Welsladen. There are mainly all kinds catfish.
In addition I have a known breeder, (with his father I have been together on the pond when he was a child.) He sometimes has something special.
And in the countryside and in the mountains are also very well maintained pet stores. I like to ride the times round. On the way to the garden (10 miles) I'll also pass three pet stores. That's good, because I've always fresh tubifex.
Just to answer the question.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I buy from either PetSmart down the road or I trade with forum members. My RCS are doing so well lately I've been selling rather than buying.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I purchase my fish from local fish stores.....I avoid any of the large chains like Petco or Petsmart.
Walmart? Not gonna happen, ever!

I don't feel comfortable purchasing livestock from a place that I know 100x more knowledge about fish keeping than all their staff combined, which isn't necessarily saying much. *r2

The quality and selection is much better at the local (privately owned) fish stores.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well good for you...but some of us dont have a privilege of buying fish from a local fish store and have to buy from petco and petsmart.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't really have any LFS in my neighborhood so I begrudgingly check out the chain stores (Petco and PetSmart). However, they usually don't have anything interesting.

There are 2 regional chains with stores nearby that sometimes surprise me. Petland Discounts is a chain that is slowly fading. However, I've picked up some interesting fish there over the years, including uaru and geophagus. Pet Goods is another local chain that has a decent fish department.

When I really want something, I usually go to aquabid.com.


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

Slade said:


> I don't have any nearby LFS, so when I started, I got
> tiger barbs/ tetras/Cory cats at local petsmart/petco.
> I found a local breeder to get some Yellow Lab & Snow White cichlids.
> I went to an auction and got some Red Zebras.
> ...


Over the past few years I've been using eBay and supplementing with craigslist and a lfs.


----------



## AJerman (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a brand new Petco across the street, so that's convenient for me. So far they've been good but I'll keep an eye on how the tanks are cared for over the next few months and see if they keep up with them. There's a local place about 15 minutes away where I got my pleco, but I also saw a number of dead fish so I'm skeptical but I'll keep visiting for now for the odd balls they get in now and then. If I keep seeing a bunch of dead fish I'll probably cross them off the list.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I've bought most of my fish from a LFS, but recently have also bought from Petsmart (Otos) and PetCo (nice black neon tetras). Just can't beat the prices sometimes and I've had all surviving and thriving.


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

I used to work for a chain (Pet Supplies Plus) several years ago and had the assignment of caring for all the animals. As for the fish, most of the time there were very healthy, beautiful fish. Occasionally sick ones would arrive, or not so healthy ones, and I would simply steer customers away from those unless they were very experienced or insistent on buying them. You can get some nice fish and prices at chains, just have to be careful.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I recommend Aquabid and the breeders in this forum. Also, Bluegrass fisheries, Consolidated Fish Farm, Select Aquatics are all really good.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

I browse around the 3 different LFS that are all within a 15 min drive. I have mixed opinions about big branch stores like petco, petsmart, walmart...etc. On one hand I personally have never been to one where the tanks looked properly maintained. But on the other hand while at college I have bought a couple african cichlids and an Oscar from walmart with success. My walmart cichlids run their tank and my oscar a year and a half later is a 14" bulldozer.

liveaquria from what I've read is a pretty good online site. Plus they have a 14 day guarantee on the fish being alive or money back.


----------



## Sursion (Aug 21, 2014)

I buy my fish from anywhere I can find. So many pet stores where I live are shutting down, its getting difficult to find good places.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sursion said:


> I buy my fish from anywhere I can find. So many pet stores where I live are shutting down, its getting difficult to find good places.


Make sure you fish that are as healthy as possible!This thread may help!


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/dos-donts-lfs-shopping-10997.html
I'm sure it is in the thread but,never buy fish from a tank that has sick/dead fish.Even if the "pickins "are slim it is better to wait then loose what you have already to poor introductions.


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Make sure you fish that are as healthy as possible!This thread may help!
> 
> 
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/dos-donts-lfs-shopping-10997.html
> I'm sure it is in the thread but,never buy fish from a tank that has sick/dead fish.Even if the "pickins "are slim it is better to wait then loose what you have already to poor introductions.


Nice advice.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I have one LFS but can't get to it frequently, so I usually buy from Petco and Petsmart. You have to be careful (once I lost all 5 mollies that I had purchased a week ago) but sometimes you get good fish. However I try to go to the LFS to get fish as they have a better selection.


----------



## AJerman (Aug 12, 2014)

Ugh, never again at Petco for me. I think I've gotten disease from this last trip. It might cost me my whole tank unless I can figure it out. Help me here if you can.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

AJerman said:


> Ugh, never again at Petco for me. I think I've gotten disease from this last trip. It might cost me my whole tank unless I can figure it out. Help me here if you can.


If only it was that simple!
I have as good success(probly better) with my roseline sharks from petsmart(for 1/4 the LFS price).It really comes down to observing all fish at any given location.If they are all good then they may be,If some look bad; they may all be.
Some fish just don't "fit in QTs" either.That's when having MTS(multiuple Tank Syndrome) pays off and you only risk 1 tank(set up) to any issues.If they pass the bar then they can be mixed with other valued treasure?I don't own a single QT tank out of my almost 1,000 gallons.but I can keep newcomers away from my "old friends" if feel necessary(I don't always BTW).


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> If only it was that simple!
> I have as good success(probly better) with my roseline sharks from petsmart(for 1/4 the LFS price).It really comes down to observing all fish at any given location.If they are all good then they may be,If some look bad; they may all be.
> Some fish just don't "fit in QTs" either.That's when having MTS(multiuple Tank Syndrome) pays off and you only risk 1 tank(set up) to any issues.If they pass the bar then they can be mixed with other valued treasure?I don't own a single QT tank out of my almost 1,000 gallons.but I can keep newcomers away from my "old friends" if feel necessary(I don't always BTW).


yep this guys knows what im talking about the more tanks the better!!!!i used to have a 10 gallon qt but...i put a betta in there for a week or so so he could have a bigger home then i got him some black neons as buddies....lets just say i have a problem with keeping them empty.


----------



## AJerman (Aug 12, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> If only it was that simple!
> I have as good success(probly better) with my roseline sharks from petsmart(for 1/4 the LFS price).It really comes down to observing all fish at any given location.If they are all good then they may be,If some look bad; they may all be.
> Some fish just don't "fit in QTs" either.That's when having MTS(multiuple Tank Syndrome) pays off and you only risk 1 tank(set up) to any issues.If they pass the bar then they can be mixed with other valued treasure?I don't own a single QT tank out of my almost 1,000 gallons.but I can keep newcomers away from my "old friends" if feel necessary(I don't always BTW).


Very true. I would feel a lot less worried about my source if I had my second tank up, and I will soon enough.

Unfortunately it wasn't just that but the attitude I got when I brought in two more dead like I was killing them and it wasn't their fault. One girl said theirs were doing fine so it must be something in my tank, yet both times I went to return dead fish they had multiple dead in their cardinal tank as well. Then to top it off they charged me for 7 feet of background instead of the 5 I actually got. I'm guessing because it had barcodes on every other 4 inch section even though it was priced by the foot (3 segments) and she just didn't know any better. My fault for not paying attention, but I'll just shop a real fish store instead. It's only another 15 minutes or so away. The convenience isn't worth it.


----------



## smoothmf (May 22, 2013)

I buy my fish at petsmart. I have never had any problems with them


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

I generally order fish from other accomplished aquarium keepers. I breed and I try to vary sources as much as possible to broaden gene pool.


----------

